# System has no disk space for users



## vfbsilva (Jul 19, 2011)

Folks I've installed FreeBSD on a Oracle VM VirtualBox. Everything works except when I try to create files as user it reports no disk space. Creating files as root works fine thou. Is it related to the VM or I did some missconfiguration during the install?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2011)

How big is the VM hard drive?


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 19, 2011)

About 6GB but it is supossed to expand it self;.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2011)

VirtualBox .vdi disk sizes are the maximum.  The VM sees that size, but the actual file on the host is sparse and expands up to the maximum.

6G is a little small, depending on what ports or packages were installed.  Ports distfiles and /usr/src and /usr/obj can eat up a fair amount.  Right now, this system has almost 5G in those directories alone.

The FAQ has an answer that might explain why you can still create files as root.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 19, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> VirtualBox .vdi disk sizes are the maximum.  The VM sees that size, but the actual file on the host is sparse and expands up to the maximum.
> 
> 6G is a little small, depending on what ports or packages were installed.  Ports distfiles and /usr/src and /usr/obj can eat up a fair amount.  Right now, this system has almost 5G in those directories alone.
> 
> The FAQ has an answer that might explain why you can still create files as root.


Living and learning there I go. I just removed the VM ops I forgot to backup rc.conf but oki all I need to do is add the mouse stuff there and the hald and the other service to load. I will try later with a bigger VM.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 19, 2011)

By the way how much space should I leave for freebsd in my hard disk if I'm going to a real install now? Around 60 gb?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2011)

Depends on what will be installed and what data will be stored.  60G is way more than enough for the operating system and a desktop environment.


----------

